# New In Pavel (Paul) Buhre



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi well this just came in on wensday ,its a pavel (paul) buher russian maker ,but swiss made i think thay had a good name in russia from what i can see and seem to make far money .well i like the pig skin strap on the one a lot and the fancy lugs nice ren sec hand as well its had a bit of a hard life ,but then i think its 30s or 40s not sure yet as i can not get the back off yet need the right tool so do not know how many jewels but i think from this time it will be 15 jewels? ,my watchmaker can get the back off for me when i see him next.keeping very good time so far . not sure if i sould try and clean the dial maybe not as the rest of the case has had a hard life to.if you know anymore guys please let me know .all the best woody77. photos soon.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

htt


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

looks similar to something i have that contains a 15 jewel AES movement, let us know whats inside  , get some saddle soap on that strap .


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Woody the buckle reminds me of my first watch, a Timex and I can never remember if it was a Hopalong Cassidy or a Roy Rogers.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

pugster said:


> looks similar to something i have that contains a 15 jewel AES movement, let us know whats inside  , get some saddle soap on that strap .


 hi thanks i may have read that it may have had that movement in some were .i have done the stap up a bit now its a very nice old one .all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Stinch said:


> Woody the buckle reminds me of my first watch, a Timex and I can never remember if it was a Hopalong Cassidy or a Roy Rogers.


 hi yes its a old one thtas for sure, i like the buckle a lot and the strap always help the look of a nice old watch imho.all the best woody77.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Pavel Buhre was a big name in Russia until the Revolution put an end to the business there. The Swiss end of the company remained in business for decades afterwards. The brand must have lapsed at some point because recently an eponymous descendant revived the brand with a new Russian-themed image (and no mention of post-1917 production).

I suspect that the dial pox is mostly from the crumbling lume from the numbers (particularly 11 and 12). It's almost certainly radium-based paint by the way. Deadly if ingested so handle with great if you open it.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Chascomm said:


> Pavel Buhre was a big name in Russia until the Revolution put an end to the business there. The Swiss end of the company remained in business for decades afterwards. The brand must have lapsed at some point because recently an eponymous descendant revived the brand with a new Russian-themed image (and no mention of post-1917 production).
> 
> I suspect that the dial pox is mostly from the crumbling lume from the numbers (particularly 11 and 12). It's almost certainly radium-based paint by the way. Deadly if ingested so handle with great if you open it.


 hi thanks very much for the info .all the best woody77.


----------

